# Riparare un installazione

## PC-ZONE

Raga salve a tutti ho installato gentoo sul mio amd64 e con due hd uno da 80gb per winzoz e uno da 160 che volevo dedicare a questo fenomenale gentoo.

A questo punto coin l'universal cd 2006.0 di gentoo amd64 procedo con l'installazione servendomi dell'eccellente documenazione fornita su questo sito in versione cartacea.

Primo problema:

Nell'estrazione di portage ho dato

```
tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-2006.0.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo
```

Sul foglio stampato era scritto così ma invece mi sono accorto che dovevo estrarre lo snapshots in /mnt/gentoo/usr...

Dopo ho estratto il file anche lì (ovviamente senza cancellare i file estratti nella directory sbagliata...)

Secondo Problema:

Nel file grub.conf ho scritto:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Linux Gentoo AMD64

root=(hd1.0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hdb3

video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-32@65.
```

Il punto è questo ora io uso f8 per scegliere quale hd far partire se scelgo il 160 va gentoo e se scelgo l'80 va win.

Fin qui tutto ok...

Ora però se scelgo gentoo nn si vede quasi un cacchio... colpa dell'errata istruzione video...

Inoltre devo modificare root e kernel per farlo partire.

Ma mi carica tutto il runlevel solo che poi nn mi fa inserire niente... c'è solo il _ lampeggiante e nessun carattere o tasto lo schioda... nemmeno la combinazione ctrl+alt+canc.

Ora la mia domanda è la seguente:

Come fare per entrare con il livecd e fare in modo di poter riscrivere grub.conf e potervi almeno dire con più esattezza l'errore che mi da??? (perkè solo cancellando l'istruzione video potrei leggere decentemente    :Smile: )

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## neon

 *PC-ZONE wrote:*   

> Come fare per entrare con il livecd e fare in modo di poter riscrivere grub.conf e potervi almeno dire con più esattezza l'errore che mi da??? (perkè solo cancellando l'istruzione video potrei leggere decentemente   )

 

Esattamente nello stesso modo che hai usato per installare segui fino al momento di montare la tua partizione di boot in /mnt/gentoo e poi senza fare il chroot modifichi il tuo file grub.conf. poi smonti il tutto (umount) e riavvi.

----------

## PC-ZONE

Ho risolto con la riconfigurazione del boot loader.

Ora vedo correttamente e parte il runlevel.

Solo che a un certo punto mi da questo errore 

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "hda3" or unknow-block (3,3)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel Panic - not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-block (3,3)
```

Come fare per risolverlo???

Vi ricordo che io ho due hd: 

   >>Primary Master è l'hd di winzoz (hda)

   >>Primary Slave è l'hd per gentoo (hdb) partizionato in hdb1 (boot) hdb2 (swap) e hdb3 (root)

Per favore aiutatemi con l'istruzione "root="

----------

## Luca89

dovrebbe essere root=/dev/hdb3 allora.

----------

## PC-ZONE

Ci provo però ascolta una cosa...

Quando bootto con linux nel runlevel mi dice eth0 connection down e mi spegne la rete lan (nn mi si accende proprio + la lucetta sulla sk di rete...) e il bello è che quando bootto poi in winzoz mi dice cavo di rete scollegato e devo spegnere e riaccenderlo un tre quattro volte per evitarlo... se mi dici come fare per evitare questo io faccio all'istante la prova di root= /dev/hdb3  :Wink: 

Grazie comunque delle risposte che avete mandato e manderete

----------

## Luca89

 *PC-ZONE wrote:*   

> Ci provo però ascolta una cosa...
> 
> Quando bootto con linux nel runlevel mi dice eth0 connection down e mi spegne la rete lan (nn mi si accende proprio + la lucetta sulla sk di rete...) e il bello è che quando bootto poi in winzoz mi dice cavo di rete scollegato e devo spegnere e riaccenderlo un tre quattro volte per evitarlo... se mi dici come fare per evitare questo io faccio all'istante la prova di root= /dev/hdb3 
> 
> Grazie comunque delle risposte che avete mandato e manderete

 

Non capisco bene di cosa parli, dell'interfaccia di rete se ne occupa il servizioni net.eth0, magari postaci un "rc-update show" per capire in quali runlevel è stato abilitato.

P.S: root=/dev/hdb3 deve essere tutto attaccato, non con lo spazio dopo l'=

----------

## PC-ZONE

ok per il root=/dev/hdb3.

il fatto è che nell'ultimo processo del runlevel (dove dovrebbe caricare eth0) mi annulla la rete   :Shocked:  ... comunque ora vado in gentoo e modifico se riesce ad entrare vedo di segnarmi sto errore che mi da e vi faccio sapere.

Non finirò mai di ringraziarvi   :Wink: 

----------

## PC-ZONE

Perfetto.

Ho riscritto il file grub.conf e gentoo parte che è una meraviglia.

Ora però vorrei sapere perkè nn mi da la rete. (io ho aggiunto al runlevel di default eth0 ma niente)

Poi vorrei sapere una cosa:

Sono un appassionato di interfacce grafiche molto innovative e ho visto che gentoo oltre ad essere unsistema performante e adatto a ogni utilizzo può essere vestito anche con delle stupende interfacce... A questo punto vi chiedo come poter installare l'ultima versione di kde (per l'hw nn abbiate paura sono messo benino Vedi Signature)???

io avevo pensato a dare 

```
emerge --usepkg kde
```

ma nn va perkè tenta d scaricare i pacchetti da internet

Se mi risolvete la eth0 credo che nn vi darò più fastidio ecco l'ìerrore preciso:

```

*No Loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start)

*Error: Problem starting needed services

"netmount" was not started
```

Ancora un grazie a tutta la community (in particolare a chi mi ha risposto)   :Wink: 

----------

## PC-ZONE

Risolto

----------

